
Pololu - Three and a half months to plug in our machines legally - wisesage5001
http://www.pololu.com/blog/26/three-and-a-half-months-to-plug-in-our-machines-legally
======
RLG_RLG
This is a horrible situation for your business. I hope you get everything
worked out soon.

I won't explain the details, but I have extensive experience with
bureaucracies and base my advice below on this experience.

1\. Adopt the Socratic method. Answer questions with questions. Do not commit
to any description of reality made by others (as much as possible).

2\. Understand that the highest levels of leadership are political
appointments and they promote their patron's interests. eg: Does your brother-
in-law know the dept. mayor's wife? Explore your network of friends and family
for political influence.

3\. When you write: "Now, I do not know about the titles and hierarchies
involved in the county organizational chart," I very much feel you need to
hire a lawyer that specializes in these kinds of disputes to advise you. Not
necessarily take legal action, but to explain your options. The bureaucrats
will know the rules well. You need an expert on your side.

4\. Use these words, "What would you do if you were me?", when you find
yourself at a road block. Also ask questions like "has your office ever issued
a waiver for [problem]?" and "who has authority to issue the waiver?";
naturally followed by, "may I speak with this person of power?" The answer
will be no, so you should ask questions like "whom does the person of power
report to?" You won't get instant solution, but things will start moving
behind the scenes.

The bureaucrat's goal is to get you to accept their 'no' or 'wait and see', so
you will go away. Your goal has to be acting nice and reasonable, but
persistently questioning the management of the process. It will become easier
for them to get you in compliance than continue to deny you.

Sadly, this adds much delay and expense.

Best of luck to you.

------
officialchicken
Hire an architect.

All of these problems would have been conveyed to the business owner, avoided
altogether, or could have been mitigated some other way.

It's a shame, because usually a competent building owner/manager will usually
inform a new tenant that they should or demand the use an architect
(especially when poking holes in roofs).

